# Waltham



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Did anyone on here pick this one up last night Item 360197234426 gave it my best shot but got outbid by $2.50. seller thought it was quartz.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

the bidder info shows him/her to be a power seller (with a feedback of 913) so could it be a dealer?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Wasn't me, Ken, as I had not seen the listing. Interesting Waltham since I don't think I've seen any others with a Landeron movement. I have one with an ESA 9154 movement and a rather plain dial with Swissonic on it.

I like the dial on that one.

As for the dealer if you look at his other items, he is a dealer in any yard sale type items and not watches.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Let's play guess who. He's a forum member, but it wasn't me. I was going to bid on it, but he asked me to stand down on this one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Let's play guess who. He's a forum member, but it wasn't me. I was going to bid on it, but he asked me to stand down on this one.


Well the buyer doesn't live in Brighton...but does he have some connection with Milwakuee? :huh:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play guess who. He's a forum member, but it wasn't me. I was going to bid on it, but he asked me to stand down on this one.
> ...


harley davidson ? :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play guess who. He's a forum member, but it wasn't me. I was going to bid on it, but he asked me to stand down on this one.
> ...


You're going to need to guess again Paul.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Was it harleystanman?


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Good Guess. What's this deal about me selling yard sale items? I do like to go to yard sales, but usually am looking for watches at them. I've found a few nice ones at yard sales. This watch will be for my own personal collection. I won't be selling it anytime soon.

harleymanstan


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

" As for the *dealer* if you look at his other items, he is a *dealer* in any yard sale type items and not watches."

Easy big fella. :agree: I said dealer not buyer and was because of his calling it quartz.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I see what you meant. My mistake. ardon: You are definitely right that the seller did not know what he had. It is nice that there are still some treasures in sock drawers out there.

harleymanstan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


I think I was correct. Milwaukee....Harley Davidson....harleymanstan


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Threw me off, Paul. Here in the Northeast we think of Harley Davidson as in York, Pennsylvania. :to_become_senile:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey harleymanstan I sat up to 3.30 in the morning to bid on that I suppose it was only 10.30pm in the USA. I bet that seller was surprised to get that much for his watch.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> Hey harleymanstan I sat up to 3.30 in the morning to bid on that I suppose it was only 10.30pm in the USA. I bet that seller was surprised to get that much for his watch.


I was watching it, but wasn't in the final bidding.

Anybody here buy the Russian hummer clone? Item # 320434030455 I was watching it and missed. It went for $499 US. :lookaround:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting piece


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Hey harleymanstan I sat up to 3.30 in the morning to bid on that I suppose it was only 10.30pm in the USA. I bet that seller was surprised to get that much for his watch.


Ken:

For god's sake get yourself a snipe bidding program (that's how Harleymanstan got this one. He used his snipe bidder. This past summer I encouraged him to get with the program and he did). I resisted getting a snipe bidder for years, but in retrospect this was a big mistake. I was all hot and bothered about security etc. After using a snipe bidder for three and a half years I can tell you that I truly regret the time that I spent staying up all night to put in a last minute bid.

*If you want, I will send you a private message with the name of which snipe bidder you should be using. It is really great. Just let me know.*

*
*

This offer is open to any other forum member as well: I can tell you which snipe bidder to use (disclosure: if you sign on they give me a month's free sniping). Let me know or send me a private message.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey harleymanstan I sat up to 3.30 in the morning to bid on that I suppose it was only 10.30pm in the USA. I bet that seller was surprised to get that much for his watch.
> ...


Hi Dave thanks for the offer but I was on my limit for that one, you have to bear in mind we dont know if was working or not so you have to factor in repair costs, as to the late nights I,m retired now and I,m a bit of a night owl anyway so they dont bother me.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hi Dombox40,

Sorry you stayed up late, and did not win the watch. I've done the same thing many times. I really wanted the Epperlin (hope I spelled that right) that Silverhawk won several months back, but am glad the watch got a good home. I'll take good care of the Waltham.

Have a good one,

harleymanstan


----------

